# Your favorite routine for desired results..?



## Ste7n

*What's your personal favorite routine?*​
5X5 Training 4514.52%3 Day split 4213.55%4 Day+ split 10433.55%1 Bodypart a day 3912.58%High volume Training 92.90%Push pull legs 3511.29%Strongman/ Strength based 165.16%Other206.45%


----------



## Ste7n

What's your favorite routine that you seem to get the best results from? I'd have to say 5x5 training at the minute is getting my strength/mass up fairly quickly... Interested to hear what works for others, talking to a fella today who loves his german volume training, myself and others don't like it too much as it means he's hogging the squat rack lol


----------



## a.notherguy

for me its defo 3 day a week full body 5x5 training. it just works better for me.

i do like push pull legs aswell and will often go back to that when im feeling knackered from squatting 3xper week


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Smash the fcuk out of it and eat like a starved T-Rex..

Oh wait, that's not a poll option.


----------



## Fatmatt79

5x5 is doing it for me atm:thumbup1:


----------



## Marrsy86

5x5 gets my vote.


----------



## chris27

doing 5x5 at mo and must say loving it


----------



## Rekless

5/3/1 with assistance work


----------



## Ste7n

a.notherguy said:


> for me its defo 3 day a week full body 5x5 training. it just works better for me.
> 
> i do like push pull legs aswell and will often go back to that when im feeling knackered from squatting 3xper week


I'm thinking off switching to a push pull legs during christmas week to mix it up a bit, do you stll do 5x5 or something else? was thinking maybe changing to 4x8 on the compounds...


----------



## Ste7n

MacUK said:


> Biceps 5 times a week and abit of chest


It shows lol your biceps are awsome...


----------



## C.Hill

4 day split. Rest. Repeat.


----------



## Russs

i used to do 5 day 1 body part, then 5 day split.. now doing 5x5, second day and already feeling better for it.


----------



## deemann

push and pull at the moment


----------



## Matt 1

5reps 3sets so go heavy

Chest/tris

legs

abs and bi's

back and shoulders

flat, incline, decline, dips, flys, skull crushers, close grip, pushdowns

about 8 exercises per routine

back and shoulders a bit more, but still manage to keep it between 1hour to 1hour30

intensity is key


----------



## tprice

Lucky233 said:


> Mon: chest and tri
> 
> Tue: back and bi
> 
> Wed: shoulders
> 
> Repeat thur fri sat
> 
> 5 exercises for each 5 sets


you forgot the most important muscle!


----------



## Big ape

Awkwrd


----------



## robc1985

Loved rippetoe ss but trying westside for skinny bastards for 8 weeks at start of year so will be interesting to see how much i like it


----------



## donzooo

4 day split

monday chest/tris

tuesday back/bis

thursday shoulders/traps

friday legs/abs

main lifts are 2 warmups 10-12 reps then all out for 8, then up the weight and try to hit 3-4 i just like doing it that way tbh lol.

assistance lifts are one warmup 10-12 and all out for 8.

3-4 exercises a body part.

been training with good results and really focusing on negatives. anyone want to offer criticism on this method?


----------



## tprice

Lucky233 said:


> I topple over lmao


lmao soz!!!!


----------



## Hendrix

High intensity Training, Blood and Guts style.

Don't think I would ever change, done all kinds over the years. This suits me for muscle growth


----------



## dr gonzo

3 day split for me


----------



## Ste7n

hendrix said:


> High intensity Training, Blood and Guts style.
> 
> Don't think I would ever change, done all kinds over the years. This suits me for muscle growth


Out of interest how would your routine look atm?


----------



## ianm2585

confusion split have got six upper body routines and 6 lower put in hat on sunday draw out the winning four or three depending on the split and train done this for two months and been eyeopening only originally done it as a month wind down but will continue until gains stop


----------



## SuperRex

Total Body workouts for me


----------



## Kennyken

hendrix said:


> High intensity Training, Blood and Guts style.
> 
> Don't think I would ever change, done all kinds over the years. This suits me for muscle growth


whats that like you got a link???


----------



## Ste7n

ianm2585 said:


> confusion split have got six upper body routines and 6 lower put in hat on sunday draw out the winning four or three depending on the split and train done this for two months and been eyeopening only originally done it as a month wind down but will continue until gains stop


Never heard of that before, though in theory i can see it would be a good routine to shock the muscles...


----------



## ianm2585

it certainly shocks alright plus the variety breaks you out of a normal split for a while


----------



## RowRow

High volume, high intensity, high frequency.


----------



## Porkey38

ok, stupid questions, what is a 5x5 method?


----------



## Hendrix

Kennyken said:


> whats that like you got a link???







This is good to start with. Have a look at Mike Metzer Heavy Duty HIT.


----------



## Kennyken

why has push pull legs routine got so little votes??

i thought it was meant to be one of the best!!


----------



## Kennyken

?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## aad123

push-pull-legs for me. all compound movements. was doing 4 day split but overtraining. i have spoke to people in my gym and they dont thing push,pull,legs is enough to stimulate groth, that could be why its not go so many votes. some people are afraid to try something new.


----------



## aad123

ianm2585 said:


> it certainly shocks alright plus the variety breaks you out of a normal split for a while


I was running a simular system based on a three week rotation.

week one strength, all exercises 5x5.

week two hypertrophy, 4 sets 8/15 reps. different exercises as week one

week three shock, super sets, drop sets, negativs, anything goes.

worked well and once i get back into things this year i will reintroduce it


----------



## Kennyken

aad123 said:


> push-pull-legs for me. all compound movements. was doing 4 day split but overtraining. i have spoke to people in my gym and they dont thing push,pull,legs is enough to stimulate groth, that could be why its not go so many votes. some people are afraid to try something new.


What do those people say the best routine for mass is ?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxie

anab0lic said:


> Low volume, HIGH intensity as much frequency as possible. Done pretty much everything training wise in last decade nothing gives better results, not even close.


Yeah me as well fcuking great way to train on juice or not!


----------



## Inapsine

preferably a workout that utilises compound lifts as much as possible, probably 4/5 times a week at most. Varying between high reps and low reps and changing sets


----------



## zak1990

3 days on mon/wednesday/friday


----------



## aad123

Kennyken said:


> What do those people say the best routine for mass is ?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


I'm not sure and I wouldn't lisen to them anyway. I go to a fancy new type gym, not an old school down and dirty gym.

Most of the people in my gym dont stray too far from the flat bench of precher bench. Ask them about training legs and they have a list of reasons why they dont squat, they run at the mention of deadlifts. That not totally fair some of them do train correctly and are extreamly knowlegdeable.

A common 4 day split and one I used until recently is

Mon - Chest and tri

Tues - Back and bi

Thurs - Shoulders and traps

Fri - Legs

Alternate between heavy and moderate weeks


----------



## F.M.J

5 days a week for me:

Mon: Shoulders

Tue: Legs

Wed: Off

Thu: Chest

Fri: Legs and Shoulders

Sat: Back

Sun: Off

Legs and shoulders twice a week, trying to broaden out my shoulders and well, I love leg days and they respond best to training so I train them twice.

My routines are usually go heavy until fail then go light and do 5 sets of 15 reps on one exercise e.g. legs I will work my way up the sets to 310kg as my heaviest currently then knock it down to 150kg and press out 5 sets of 15 reps with <30 seconds rest between each set - this is an excellent session, such a pump. Should give it a go.

Lean-ness depends on diet not training.


----------



## ironman1985bcn

4 days a week:

Mon: Pect + Biceps 20' cardio

Tues: Legs

Wed: Day off

Thurs: Shoulder + traps + 20' cardio

Friday: Back's + tri's

Going well so far.


----------



## oldskoolcool

For me it's this: tuesday day 1 chest, shoulders, delts, and arm's warm ups then 1 heavy work set for as many reps as possible up to around 12 max once at 12 reps up the weight, thursday/friday day 2 legs and back a few warm ups then one set up to 20 reps for legs and 12 for back all compounds.


----------



## Gary29

4 day split for me at the minute

Mon: Rest

Tue: Shoulders (db press, delt isolation movements, shrugs, upright rows)

Wed: Legs (squats, leg ext, ham curls, calf raises)

Thurs: Chest & tri's (Bench, dips, flys, pull downs etc)

Fri: Rest

Sat: Back & bi's (Deads, pulldowns, bb curls, rows etc)

Sun: Rest

Rest days move around a bit, but I like to do each big compound movement once per week then add a few isolation movements in afterwards. Working for me at the minute.


----------



## Buffout

The "Muscle & Strength Intermediate Full Body Routine" from the below site has given me the best results I've ever had myself.

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/articles/forget-steroids-5-fullbody-workouts-for-serious-gains.html

I have also started Leangains which could be a strong factor but I'm hoping a lot of it has come from the routine.

I was doing 3 - 4 day splits before and didn't grow that quickly, Mon: Biceps, back. Wed: Chest, Tri's etc...

I'd love anyone's opinion on this too as long as I'm not hi-jacking!


----------



## LukeV

Buffout said:


> The "Muscle & Strength Intermediate Full Body Routine" from the below site has given me the best results I've ever had myself.
> 
> http://www.muscleandstrength.com/articles/forget-steroids-5-fullbody-workouts-for-serious-gains.html
> 
> I have also started Leangains which could be a strong factor but I'm hoping a lot of it has come from the routine.
> 
> I was doing 3 - 4 day splits before and didn't grow that quickly, Mon: Biceps, back. Wed: Chest, Tri's etc...
> 
> I'd love anyone's opinion on this too as long as I'm not hi-jacking!


I started off with something like this, i really loved it to be honest. Went to a 5 day split after a few years and got nothing from it. I prefer to go slightly higher volume per muscle group now.

At the minute im doing 3 on 1 off rotating between light and heavy:

Chest/Back 6x3-6 per muscle group

Legs/abs 9x3-6

Shoulders/Arms 6x3-6

Off

Chest/Back 9x12-15

Legs/abs 9x 12-15

Shoulders/Arms 9x12-15 (biceps only 6 sets)

Off

Might look like over kill but i feel fine doing it, I keep my workouts to 40 mins max. If i need a day off randomly ill take it and carry on where i left off.


----------



## Davidmc1961

SouthPaw said:


> What's your favorite routine that you seem to get the best results from? I'd have to say 5x5 training at the minute is getting my strength/mass up fairly quickly... Interested to hear what works for others, talking to a fella today who loves his german volume training, myself and others don't like it too much as it means he's hogging the squat rack lol


5 x 5 sets across or ramping. Done this for the past 5 years.


----------



## Ste7n

Interesting results, tried a few more routines, the 4day split, which I feel my shoulders benefited from their own day but overall prefer 5x5 or ppl, now back to a push pull legs 3x5 with dropsets, will do this until my pct finishes, then the plan is back to strength for a while 5/3/1 style...


----------



## FBEngine

You can't beat 5x5


----------



## scouse2010

texas method has been my favourite up to now

monday

5x5 stright sets,90% of 5 rep ma

wednesday light day

friday

5 rep max day

has gotten my strengh up and has put the weight on me


----------



## Vastus Med'

"freestyle"....train as how im feeling and no set routine.As long as im fooked at the end its all good.


----------



## Mackerel

day 1. legs

day 2. upper body

day 3. rest

repeat.

this gets the best gains for me. Seems like it should be overtraining but it suits me just fine.


----------



## robc1985

I'm doing wendler big but boring and it's doing wonders for me only a few weeks into it! I think the rep alterations keeps it interesting too


----------



## simonthepieman

An upper /lower is probably the most reliable split for results on most people, but on a 3 time a week full body power lifting plan at the moment on my cut


----------



## A_L

robc1985 said:


> I'm doing wendler big but boring and it's doing wonders for me only a few weeks into it! I think the rep alterations keeps it interesting too


Yeah I'm on the triumvirate, but as he says if one day your feeling cream crackered or your in a rush, you can steam into the gym bust out your compound sets and away you go. It's pretty flexible.

I've been hitting PB's loads.


----------



## Bear2012

Day 1 Upper chest /shoulders/bi's

Day 2 Back/tri's

Day 3 Cardio

Day 4 Chest/traps/bi's

Day 5 legs

Day 6 cardio

Day 7 day 1 again

Not my normal routine but feel bi's and chest need some improving and as such split them over two days to I can train chest to complete failure and the do the same with a fresh chest on the next workout but a different area. Traps only get a light workout on chest day as they do not need to get any bigger. Abs are worked 3 times a week

5 sets apart from deadlift and squat where I will use 6

Normally 10/8/6/4 failure

Had some really good results from this but not something you can maintain for months on end


----------



## raptordog

We can shoot the sh*t all night on this one, what works for me what works for him,

5x pull this, 10x push that...end Of the day its down to the individual how they respond

to certain training methods. We are all different.

What works for some does not work for other....simple.

Find something that works stick with it till it doesn't then switch to something else the works.

Hey then maybe back again to the beginning.......be consistent till it no longer yields viable gains then switch/ shock,

frequeny and rest period are also methods to experiment with.....


----------



## theonlyjosh

Push Pull Legs is definitely my favoured way of training.


----------



## Murphy9801

Have to say 4 day split for me, though i am a fan of 5x5, just started hss-100 aswell and really enjoying it so far, could start to rival 4 day split for my #1


----------



## sprock

I tend to do 5x2 reps for the big 3

then other compounds 5-8 reps.

works well for me


----------



## Northern Lass

4 day split... loving it at the mo


----------



## constantbulk

legs, push, pull

rest

repeat

split in to 5x 5 and 3 x 5 working well

all compounds


----------



## Feeblebob

Just when I thought I was nearly on to a routine to get kicked off from, I find this thread, and start questioning everything....

I over analyse everything.


----------



## Bull Terrier

Feeblebob said:


> Just when I thought I was nearly on to a routine to get kicked off from, I find this thread, and start questioning everything....
> 
> I over analyse everything.


I like the saying that there's more than one way to skin a cat..

In any case I think that it's a bad idea to skip from one routine to the next without giving it an honest shot. It's probably worth staying with any one program for at least a few months to properly evaluate if it's right for you or not.


----------



## rsd147

Was orginally doing 3 day PPL. Doing a four day Split:

Chest and Biceps

Legs

Shoulders and Abs

Back and Triceps

Seems to be working really well


----------



## AndyTee

5 x 5.


----------



## robc1985

Wendler 531. Simples. Done!


----------



## AestheticManlet

rsd147 said:


> Was orginally doing 3 day PPL. Doing a four day Split:
> 
> Chest and Biceps
> 
> Legs
> 
> Shoulders and Abs
> 
> Back and Triceps
> 
> Seems to be working really well


^ This but biceps and triceps swapped  .


----------



## mrwright

I do

Chest

Back

Rest

Legs bis

Shoulders tris

Rest

Repeat

Heavier compounds

And alot of sets probably 6-8 exercises a day 10-12 reps 3 sets


----------



## DiggyV

After years of trying everything :lol: , I have been mostly running a 4 day split, alternating over 2 weeks:

Week1:

Day1: Chest

Day 2: Back

Day 3: Shoulders

Day 4: Legs

Week 2:

Day 1: Chest

Day 2: Back

Day 3: Shoulders

Day 4: Arms and Core

all with cardio after.

Have also run a 5 day split over 4 days, which also worked well for me:

Week1:

Day 1: Chest

Day 2: Back

Day 3: Shoulders

Day 4: Legs

Week 2:

Day 1: Arms and Core

Day 2: Chest

Day 3: Back

Day 4: Shoulders

Week 3:

Day 1: Legs

Day 2: Arms and Core

Day 3: Chest

Day 4: Back

Week 4:

Day 1: Shoulders

Day 2: Legs

Day 3: Arms and Core

Day 4: Chest

Week 5:

Day 1: Back

Day 2: Shoulders

Day 3: Legs

Day 4: Arms and Core

Week 6: same as Week 1:

This way each week is in a different order and each body part gets prime (Mon) spot every 5 weeks, also means one week in every 5, each body part has a full week off, which is sometimes a good thing.


----------



## APB

Push/pull/legs is my dependable and proven routine, but am currently trying to train each bodypart twice a week, three sessions per week in total.


----------



## lm73

ppl 3day split and its working


----------



## nWo

2x a week torso/limbs split that I got from Dorian Yates. Don't plan on switching, I've tried all sorts (full body 3x8, 5x5, 3 and 4 day splits with varying levels of volume) and none of them have produced the same results as this split. Granted, the high intensity/low volume approach is mainly responsible, but I started training like it on a 4 day split and my results improved further upon trying out my current split.


----------



## kuju

Cleanse...

Tone...

THEN moisturise.

Never fails.


----------



## Contest

PPL 2x a week with Thursdays being my rest day.

Growing like a tree.


----------



## Big ape

Contest said:


> PPL 2x a week with Thursdays being my rest day.
> 
> Growing like a tree.


im gonna give this a go ... u training to failure?


----------



## notorious1990

Contest said:


> PPL 2x a week with Thursdays being my rest day.
> 
> Growing like a tree.


This but I havnt got a set rest day

Frequency is key to my training at the moment.


----------



## Contest

Big ape said:


> im gonna give this a go ... u training to failure?


My first PPL session in the week is all high intensity & HIIT focused.

The second PPL session is primarily a mixture of straight sets, drop sets, super sets and rest-pause sets.

Both sessions are done to failure.


----------



## Big ape

Contest said:


> My first PPL session in the week is all high intensity & HIIT focused.
> 
> The second PPL session is primarily a mixture of straight sets, drop sets, super sets and rest-pause sets.
> 
> Both sessions are done to failure.


Hows your recovery with that? im gonna give it a go next week. u got a link to your routine/journal?


----------



## Contest

Big ape said:


> Hows your recovery with that? im gonna give it a go next week. u got a link to your routine/journal?


Recovery for me is perfectly fine mate.

No journal as I don't have time to keep one unfortunately.


----------



## Tom TPF

I prefer mixing it up every 2-3 week i will change how i train fro that week, keeps in interesting keeps you thinking.


----------



## gradziol

5x5 eod does it perfectly for me when it comes to strength gains.

Atm I am doind Push/Pull/Legs with 5x5 mixed in and must say that it works well, will see what results can be achieved in next 8 weeks (we do singles to check PB)


----------



## gradziol

Tom TPF said:


> I prefer mixing it up every 2-3 week i will change how i train fro that week, keeps in interesting keeps you thinking.


Yep but also ur body have to have time to adapt (get stronger, bigger etc), changing routine every 2-3 weeks will not let it to do it so whats a point?


----------



## Tom TPF

It depends what your goal is how much you train etc...i want to be lean but strong, i teach spinning and recently took on an extra class which means i spin tues,wed and thurs so i do a lighter weight high reps session before my spins on the days. fri,sat and sun i lift heavy low reps rest day Monday in the last 4 weeks Ive felt fitter and stronger than ever and look better, some of that down to my nutrition. My Point everyone is different everyones goals are different so it all depends on you...no generic training programme, plan, diet fits all.......its always just about YOU!


----------



## rsd147

Has anyone got a Full Body 3 days a week routine I could have a look at?


----------



## rsd147

bump


----------



## bartonz20let

Chest / Back / Shoulders / Legs & Arms on one off one on rolling setup based mainly on compound excercises.


----------

